

Why I Am Excited about Adobe Brackets for Web Development - emforce
http://elliotforbes.co.uk/articles/brackets-exciting-web-development-tool/

======
DaveyB180
Extracts is amazing! The amount of time I'm going to save worrying about pixel
perfection and getting everything in my style sheets correct. I'll have plenty
of time to focus on getting the functionality spot on!

